

Android iBeacon Library - abalone
http://developer.radiusnetworks.com/ibeacon/android/

======
abalone
I feel like a lot of folks think iBeacon is some kind of iOS-exclusive
technology to promote Apple ecosystem lock-in. But it's totally open to other
platforms. It's just a broadcast signal to provide accurate near-proximity
geolocation. Anyone can listen to them.

~~~
bookwormAT
so is the wikipedia entry about iBeacon wrong and needs to be updated?

"Android operating system devices can receive iBeacon advertisements but
cannot emit iBeacon advertisements"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBeacon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBeacon)

